# [zu Teils Erledigt]nvidia-drivers Kernel-3.19 Problem

## dekoding

Guten morgen ihr lieben

und zwar linux-3.19.0-gentoo steht bei mir in der ls liste so weit so gut .. und wen ich linux-3.19.0-gentoo in mein boot  grub.cfg hinzufüge. mekert er das nvidia nicht laden kann.

okay habe ich dann modprobe nvidia gemacht und naja lauter fehler meldungen, dabei habe ich zufor noch denn nvidia auf denn aktuellen Driver aktualisiert. und dennoch will er nit starten =)

aber mit denn alten Kernel ->  Kernel: x86_64 Linux 3.17.8-gentoo-r1 geht es komischer weise =) naja nun boot ich eben halt noch mim alten kernel

----------

## Jean-Paul

Nach einem neuen Kernel bietet es sich an ein  *Quote:*   

>  emerge @module-rebuild

  auszuführen, weil Kernelmodule immer gegen den aktuellen Kernel gebaut werden müssen.

----------

## dekoding

Das habe ich auch gemacht nur denoch -> 

```
[     7.714] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     7.716] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     7.779] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[     7.779]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     7.779]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[     7.779] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  346.35  Sat Jan 10 20:53:39 PST 2015

[     7.780] Loading extension GLX

[     7.780] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[     7.780] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[     7.785] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[     7.785]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     7.785]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     7.786] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  346.35  Sat Jan 10 20:32:18 PST 2015

[     7.786] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[     7.786] (++) using VT number 7

[     7.787] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[     7.787] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[     7.787] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[     7.788] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     7.788]    compiled for 1.15.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     7.788]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     7.788] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[     7.788] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[     7.788] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[     7.789] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     7.789]    compiled for 1.15.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     7.789]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     7.789] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[     7.789] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[     7.789] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[     7.860] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[     7.860] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[     7.860] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[     7.860] (EE) No devices detected.

[     7.860] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[     7.860] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[     7.860] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[     7.860] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[     7.860] (EE)
```

und so sieht es dann aus nach modprobe nvidia wen ich mein pc neustarte

http://www11.pic-upload.de/14.02.15/ewb7jjnob2ix.jpg

und danach geht nix mehr auser ein neustart und auf nen alten kernel zu booten[/url]

----------

## dekoding

Was habe ich gemacht.

Als erstes habe ich 

 *Quote:*   

> grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
> 
> Generating grub configuration file ...
> 
> Linux-Abbild gefunden: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.19.0-gentoo
> ...

 

damit ich in mein Boot komme von den neuen Kernel.

Danach habe ich denn Kernel mittels genkernel --menuconfig all Aktualliesiert

Danach habe ich modprobe nvidia gemacht

Danach habe ich ein neustart gemacht und seit dem sehe ich nur das komische text verlauf was beim bild angegeben wurde, werde ein neueres schöneres bildchen machen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Zunächst, ich nutze kein nvidia und mit genkernel kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus - hab ich noch nie genutzt.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, hast du:

- den Kernel-3.19 installiert

- grub aktuallisiert

- danach hast du "menuconfig" nochmals ausgeführt ? Keine Ahnung, ob "genkernel --menuconfig all" nochmals den Kernel baut.

- dann modprobe nvidia

Dann stimmt meines erachtens die Reihenfolge nicht.

- menuconfig ausführen

- Kernel installieren

- grub aktuallieren

- modprobe -r nvidia (altes Modul entfernen)

- modprobe nvidia (neues Modul laden)

Hast du die wiki.Seiten gelesen ?

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

Ich fürchte, ich kann dir nicht weiterhelfen - wie gesagt, kein genkernel und kein nvidia.

Vielleicht kommt hier auch einer vorbei der nvidia nutzt.

----------

## Josef.95

Es gibt zZt noch keine kompatiblen nVidia Treiber für den brandneuen linux-3.19.0 Kernel

Hab ein wenig Geduld bis nVidia kompatible Treiber released hat.

----------

## arfe

Einen nvidia-driver für den 3.19.0 gibt es schon, aber nicht als stable.

Ebuild nvidia-drivers-346.35.ebuild funktioniert mit 3.19.0

----------

## Josef.95

@arfe

Hm, =nvidia-drivers-346.35 sind auf amd64 und x86 stable markiert - siehe zb im 

```
eshowkw nvidia-drivers

Keywords for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers:

             |                             | u   |  

             | a a   a           p     s   | n   |  

             | l m   r h i m m   p s   p   | u s | r

             | p d a m p a 6 i p c 3   a x | s l | e

             | h 6 r 6 p 6 8 p p 6 9 s r 8 | e o | p

             | a 4 m 4 a 4 k s c 4 0 h c 6 | d t | o

-------------+-----------------------------+-----+-------

 [M]96.43.23 | * + * * * * * * * * * * * + | # 0 | gentoo

[M]173.14.39 | * + * * * * * * * * * * * + | #   | gentoo

     304.125 | * + * * * * * * * * * * * + | #   | gentoo

     331.113 | * + * * * * * * * * * * * + | #   | gentoo

      340.76 | * + * * * * * * * * * * * + | #   | gentoo

      343.36 | * + * * * * * * * * * * * + | #   | gentoo

   [I]346.35 | * + * * * * * * * * * * * + | o   | gentoo
```

Ohne weitere Patches werden diese für >=linux-3.18 aber wahrscheinlich noch nicht wirklich wie gewünscht funktionieren.

(sie bauen vielleicht, aber auch funktionieren ist ne andere sache :))

Laut nvidia-drivers-346.35.ebuild wird zZt

"<sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.18"

"<sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.18"

unterstützt.

/edit

Mit dem im https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=532082#c5

verlinkten Patch sollte linux-3.18 wahrscheinlich schon gut gehen, aber 3.19? ...

----------

## platinumviper

Bei mir funktioniert nvidia-drivers-346.35 mit Kernel 3.19 problemlos. Ich verwende allerdings den Original-Kernel und nicht einen gepatchten und ich kompiliere ihn so, wie es seit 15 Jahren in der README steht, also als normaler User und in einem Verzeichnis unter ~.

----------

## arfe

Genauso ist es bei mir auch.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dekoding

naja ich hab ihn wohl mit modprobe nvidia beleidigt  :Sad: 

(Schöneres foto als zuvor)

http://www11.pic-upload.de/15.02.15/rwtapov853z7.jpg

und nein es ist kein panic.

und zwar startet er denn boot vorgang reibungs los

und dann wo die Anmeldung (Oberfläche) kommen sollte kommt halt das Bildchen.

und mein latein ist da am ende mit rrmod usw schon alles getestet.

ich vermute das der modprobe selbst was hat.

----------

## Josef.95

@platinumviper,arfe

Ok prima wenn es schon ohne zusätzliche Patches mit linux-3.19 funktioniert (ich hatte es ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht selbst ausprobiert).

@dekoding

Dein neues Foto ist (für mich) immer noch nicht lesbar. (man sollte lesen können was da steht)

 *dekoding wrote:*   

> [...]ich vermute das der modprobe selbst was hat.

 

Hm nee, vermutlich macht eher das laden des nvidia Moduls irgendwas im Kernel oder/und X kaputt.

Eventuell könnte es auch an einer nicht passenden Kernel .config liegen. Magst du die mal via pastebin-service mit bereitstellen?

/edit Und das komplette /var/log/Xorg.0.log bitte.

----------

## dekoding

so...

Nach ein neu Installation dessen Kernel usw.

ich vermute mal das meine 660TI noch nicht unterstützt wird, ist alles kein Problem ich hab es soweit geschaft das in nouveau soweit alles funktioniert

und ich bin nun auch etwas schlauer geworden =) wen ich in OpenBox bin und  modprobe nvidia mache hängt sich mein gesamtes pc auf *lächle*

----------

## Josef.95

dekoding,

vermutlich versuchst du zwei Grafiktreiber gleichzeitig zu nutzen (nouveau und nvidia)

das kann nicht gutgehen.

Stelle sicher das im Kernel nicht schon der nouveau Treiber geladen ist - dann sollte es auch mit dem laden des nvidia Moduls klappen.

----------

